# Ross



## fish hawk kris (Jan 4, 2010)

*Almost bought a Ross*

Nice bows! Just heavier than I was looking for. 

I think they may be going out of business. That or a major marketing change. Their website has been down for months, and most everyone in MN that has any leftover are blowing them out!

I believe they are a division of Bowtech.

Good Luck
FHK


----------



## Hambone80 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ross was right here by my hometown in Kansas City, but the owner Andy Ross had some business trouble and sold the rights to Bowtech. The Carnivore was made by Bowtech. All the other bows like the Cardiac and CR331 etc. were made from parts machined from G5. There is no warranty available for Ross now. The Carnivore is honored by Bowtech though. Check out Quest Archery thier single cam bows aren't much different than Ross'.


----------



## doecollector (Jan 24, 2010)

I bought a carnivore three months ago from a local pro shop in wisconsin. I sold my hoyt vectrix and thought i might be downgrading...not at all. I personally like the carnivore better than the vectrix. It seems to shoot slower, but speed isn't everything. I personally think it compares to a mathews switchback, one of my favorite bows ever..and im not a mathews guy either. If you buy a cardiac or carnivore..u won't be disappointed. They are in the 4.2 -4.4 lb range..but don't put a quiver on it and try to eliminate adding more weight. I personally love my carniovre..and if i don't like the bow i currently shoot..its gone fast lol.


----------

